# eshopps refugium convertion



## navytom (Oct 31, 2012)

im looking for someone that has a Eshopps refugium that would be willing to take a few pictures for me of the first baffle to show me how the water flows through. i have a eshopps reef sump that i would like to turn into a refugium by just gluing in a baffle or two. i have access to laser cutter so that will make this very easy to do. thanks for any insight you can give.

i hope i posted this in the right section. i assumed since i was doing it myself this would be the right area.


----------



## navytom (Oct 31, 2012)

i actually just found a picture of one finnally. it looks like its just a horazontal cut in it, maybe 8 inches bay 1/2 inch but if someone could help me out with the exact dimentions of the cut out that would be alot of help too.

thanks.


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

You're in the right section. If you don't get your answer, trying calling their customer service number at (626)968-3678. Maybe they'll be able to help you out. Also, take pictures of the the progress and show us what you did. Good luck!


----------



## navytom (Oct 31, 2012)

This is what I've worked on so far. I have weld-on #4 in the mail and as soon as that get in ill post more. If you have any questions or suggestions let me know.

This is all the baffles drawn out on Corel draw.









Cutting out the acrylic.









After it's all cut out. I did the first baffle twice just incase I messed up bending it.









Dry fit before I bent the first baffle. It's all the brown parts.









Bent baffle. I used a small butane torch and the marble counter top.


----------

